# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รถบังคับน้ำมัน HPI รุ่น Nitro RS4 3 EVO+ BMW M3 1:10 Touring 4WD 2.4GHz

## Import

รถบังคับน้ำมัน *HPI* รุ่น *Nitro RS4 3 EVO+ BMW M3* 1:10 Touring 4WD 2.4GHz รถน้ำมันทางเรียบแบบเพลา ขับเคลื่อน 4 ล้อ ประกอบเสร็จพร้อมเล่น

The excellent RTR Nitro RS4 3 Evo+ has been one of HPI's stand-out car kits, introducing many RC fans to the joys of Nitro RC driving. With the 2.2hp T3.0 engine you get an easy-to-use yet extremely powerful engine that's perfect for speed runs with your friends or racing at your local track! With the adjustable 2-speed transmission fitted, the car is perfectly suited for quick acceleration out of the corners as well as pure top-end speed! The full-time 4WD also gives you great acceleration, easy handling characteristics and traction on any type of paved surface. The HPI Nitro RS4 line of cars has historically been aimed directly at the beginner- to intermediate-level RC hobbyist, the driver who wants a fast car with great handling that's ready-made to go out and thrash the pavement - and that's exactly what the Nitro 3 Evo+ delivers! We aim to improve the kits whenever we can, and the RTR Nitro RS4 3 Evo+ is now fitted our latest radio gear, featuring 2.4GHz technology and waterproof servos! The HPI 2.4GHz radio system gives you comfortable and easy control of your Nitro car kit, allowing you pinpoint precision and total control

*FULLY ASSEMBLED AND PREPARED CHASSIS*
We make things extra easy for you to get driving quick. The car is completely assembled by professionals and ready to go right out of the box, so all you have to do is add fuel and batteries to get running!

*TWO SPEED TRANSMISSION*
The standard two-speed transmission gives you a killer combination of fast acceleration and massive top speed! It's also easily adjustable so you can tune it for maximum speed attacks or for short, twisty circuits.

*ALUMINIUM TUNED PIPE*
To give the engine as much power as possible, a tuned exhaust system is installed to give the car as much low-end torque as possible, while allowing it to breathe as much as it needs to to get maximum revs for huge top speed!

*SUPER TOUGH SHAFT DRIVE*
The Nitro RS4 3's reliable shaft drive powers the wheels through a system of ball-bearing supported shafts and axles, so you get the maximum power available from the T3.0 engine. You won't have to worry about fragile belt drive systems getting stuck with rocks or pebbles!

*STRONG DISC BRAKE*
A powerful disc brake system gives the car efficient and strong braking power for quick turns and avoiding danger. It's easily adjustable to make the braking more or less intense, so you can dial in the braking force for the traction conditions you're racing in.

*REMOVEABLE SEALED RADIO BOX*
The easily removeable radio tray contains all the electronics for simple cleaning of the chassis, and keeps fuel and dirt away from the electronics. Body clips hold the tray securel in place and there's plenty of room in the main compartment for the standard 4 AA battery holder or the optional #101936 rechargeable 5-cell 'hump' battery pack.

*INDEPENDENT DUAL WISHBONE SUSPENSION*
Just like a real racing car, the Nitro RS4 3 features dual wishbones to provide all the suspension action, with a large lower A-arm and solid upper camber links. Oil-filled shocks with racing progressive springs control the movement of the arms, and are easily tunable - just like a full-size racer!


*คลิปวิดีโอ*



*รูปภาพ*


*ราคา :* 14,900 บาท 

*ช่องทางการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 200 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจติดต่อ :* 



*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------

